# Coralife T5NO light



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is one of the options that I am considering for my lighting. I have read mixed reviews. Does anyone have any personal experience with it? I am looking at the 48" version for my 55g tank. I am looking for something in the neighborhood of medium light, which according to the chart on APC 2 T5NO bulbs will give me.

http://coralifeproducts.com/product/hoods-light-fixtures/

One other option I am considering is building my own. But, that option will be a lot more expensive, especially considering the reflectors alone are gonna cost about as much as the Coralife light.

Another option is to try to do something with the t5 strip lights from Home Depot. The only issue there is they have no kind of reflector.

The last option is to keep my diy cfl fixture and install some fans in the canopy to reduce the heat (my tank gets around 82-84 degrees during the day with the room at 74,and no heater) Also, it is kinda big and bulky and takes up a lot of room in the canopy.

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Would you want to install a 2 bulb ready fit T5HO fixture in your canopy made by SunlightSupply? You purchase the bulbs of your choice like the Giesemann Midday 6000K's or use one 6000K and one Aquaflora. Or, use the bulbs of your choice. It might be more PAR than you are looking for though.

- http://www.sunlightaqua.com/p-218-ready-fit-t5-ho-fixtures.aspx

- http://www.marinedepot.com/Sunlight...Sunlight_Supply_Inc-SL2311-FILTRTRFFE-vi.html

- http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Gies...um_Lighting_Systems-GL2121-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html

- http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Gies...um_Lighting_Systems-GL2151-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html

- fixture shopping: http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=S8j6TcXJIqHm0QH6tvjiAw&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAw


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a guy on here that posted up a DIY reflector made out of PVC and aluminum foil. It was cheap and looked fine. He also posted some testing as far as quality of reflecting and it seemed to mach up pretty well.


----------

